# Relative pr



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi 

i got myself in trouble and was caught drunk driving and arrested n got out on bail. I have a pending PR app through parent who is on PR does this mean it will not be approved??
Will i still be able to get a job here or i might as well go back to my home country?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

zimbo2365 said:


> Hi
> 
> i got myself in trouble and was caught drunk driving and arrested n got out on bail. I have a pending PR app through parent who is on PR does this mean it will not be approved??
> Will i still be able to get a job here or i might as well go back to my home country?


DHA says you are deemed prohibited if _"You have a warrant of arrest against you or a conviction for genocide, torture, drug trafficking, money laundering, kidnapping, terrorism, or murder secured in South Africa or any country with which South Africa has regular diplomatic relations"_ so I don't think a traffic violation will be enough to affect your PR application.

However, I think it would be wise to get that issue finalised through the courts before they complete adjudication on your application.


----------



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

thank you 

got lawyers but they said the blood tests can take long even 2 years to come out hopefully the PR will be out by then but in the mean time will try find a way to make the case disappear if possible.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

zimbo2365 said:


> thank you
> 
> got lawyers but they said the blood tests can take long even 2 years to come out hopefully the PR will be out by then but in the mean time will try find a way to make the case disappear if possible.


That's a smart move.


----------

